# umět střechu



## Encolpius

Ve filmové komedii Ať žijí duchové Jouza se ptá: Umíš střechu? Tak nevím, jak tomu mám rozumět. Je to jen výtvor autora (mně se ten výraz zdá legrační) nebo se v hovorové češtině používá tato vazba? Znal jsem vazby: umět plavat, zpívat; umět jazyky, matematiku.... Šlo by říct: Umíš auta?  etc...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Není to výtvor autora. Baví se tam o tom, že by dítě postavilo střechu. Tak je na něj kladen dotaz, zda by ji umět postavit. Jelikož se baví o stavění, stačilo mu zeptat se, zda umí střechu, protože bylo jasné, co s ním má umět.
Určitě to nejde takhle používat obecně, to by z konverzace mnoho nezbylo.
Podobně by mohl být dotaz: Umíš vánočku? (Umíš uplést a upéct vánočku?)


----------



## kuba kuba

Hrdlodus said:


> Není to výtvor autora. Baví se tam o tom, že by dítě postavilo střechu. Tak je na něj kladen dotaz, zda by ji umět postavit. Jelikož se baví o stavění, stačilo mu zeptat se, zda umí střechu, protože bylo jasné, co s ním má umět.
> Určitě to nejde takhle používat obecně, to by z konverzace mnoho nezbylo.
> Podobně by mohl být dotaz: Umíš vánočku? (Umíš uplést a upéct vánočku?)



Já souhlasím. Doplním jen, že tahle vazba je často možná s umět + sloveso v infinitivu. S podst. jménem, jako v případech výše, musí být kontext, takhle o samotě to zní podivně.. navíc někdy to asi lze a někdy ne. S vánočkou by mi došlo, že jde o její přípravu, ale na Umíš auta? bych nevěděl co po mě chcete. (patrně asi abych napodobil svými ústy zvuk motoru po chvilce uvažování.. :-D)


----------



## toygekko

V Blaníku - myslím tím hru Cimrmanů - říká Smyl Flek z Nohavic, že přednosta *umí jenom holky. *(Tj. má jenom dcery, žádného syna.)


----------



## Encolpius

Velice zajímavé komentáře. Takže vlastně sloveso připomínající nějakou výrobu by šlo vynechat. U toho auta jsem myslel na opravit. Představoval jsem si situaci: Tak tam venku stojí to rozbité auto od souseda, auta umíš, takže běž to opravit.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Skoro vždy je potřeba kontext, jak psal kuba.
Když se potkáme a zeptáte se "Umíš auta?", nic bych z toho nepochopil. V popsané situaci: "Tak tam venku stojí to rozbité auto od souseda, auta umíš, takže běž to opravit." Je jasné a v pohodě.
Kdyby jsme se bavili o počasí a pak bych se zmínil: "Venku mi stojí sousedovo rozbité auto. Umíš auta?", tak pokud nejste opravář, tak byste nepochopil. Ale pokud vím, že jste opravář (třeba motorek), už by mělo být jasné, na co se ptám. Kdybych věděl, že jste opravář a řekl jen: "Umíš auta?", pravděpodobně byste byl zmaten.

U té pohádky také se právě bavili o stavbě střechy. Kdyby bez kontextu došlo na tuto otázku, byl by tázaný zmaten. Mohlo by ho napadnou, že mám možná rozbitou střechu, ale musel by se zeptat: "Jako jestli umím postavit střechu?"


----------



## kuba kuba

Encolpius said:


> Velice zajímavé komentáře. Takže vlastně sloveso připomínající nějakou výrobu by šlo vynechat. U toho auta jsem myslel na opravit. Představoval jsem si situaci: Tak tam venku stojí to rozbité auto od souseda, auta umíš, takže běž to opravit.



Takže vlastně sloveso připomínající nějakou výrobu by šlo vynechat. - Takhle bych to rozhodně neformuloval. Třeba věta _Umíš večerníčkovu čepičku? _Nedává bez slovesa prakticky smysl. Můžete si to zkusit, v 90% případů Vám bude odpovězeno stylem _Jako vyrobit? _Takže si moc nepomůžete :-D 

Fráze jako _umíš plavat, umíš létat, atd _jsou jasná věc. Ale jiné vazby nelze vytvářet automaticky.

Pozn. souhlasím s příspěvkem nademnou.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji, Hrdlodusi, pochopil jsem to...


----------

